# 2 dependently working via raid, or 2 disk independently



## lockfile (Jan 14, 2011)

Which workloads are better suited for each organization?


----------



## lockfile (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh, and which one is better suited to a guy who surfs, and programs in C, perl, and bash?


----------



## Matty (Jan 14, 2011)

When do 2 independent disks seem better? What does raid give you?

Think about it for a min...


----------

